# New Holland tc35D



## ktinman66 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am new here. 
I am looking for wiring diagram for my 2002 tc35D new Holland tractor. The glow plug light is not coming on when it should but after I get the tractor started the light will flicker on and off. I am not sure what's going on and with winter coming need to be able to get it started.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ktinman66,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum.

The only source of wiring diagrams that I know of is either a shop or service manual for your tractor. 

Most likely your problem is with the ignition keyswitch. It controls the power to your glow plugs. Replace it with an exact replacement keyswitch from your dealership. Take wires off your old switch one at a time, and put them on the new switch on the exact same terminal as the original. Many guys have added some gray hair by screwing up connections on the new switch. 

The "universal" keyswitches obtained on the internet sources usually come with no directions and are difficult to correlate where the wires are to be connected.


----------

